
This is not a fork: Cassandra 3.7 LTS - giltfork
https://github.com/instaclustr/cassandra#cassandra-37-lts
======
bbromhead
FYI we put out a blog post that talks a little bit more about why we decided
to create a third party LTS release:

[https://www.instaclustr.com/blog/2016/10/19/patched-
cassandr...](https://www.instaclustr.com/blog/2016/10/19/patched-
cassandra-3-7/)

